# HTML - Tags als Text



## flasherMX (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern HTML - Text als TExt auf eine Seite einfügen. Wie sag ich dem Dokument aber, dass der die TAgs nicht als solche interpretieren sondern sie mir nur als Text ausgeben soll.

mfg flasherMX


----------



## Coranor (5. Juli 2004)

Hatten wir gerade erst, weiter unten gbit es einen Thread mit dem Namen "<br> einblenden", da solltest Du fündig werden.

Hier ist der Link dazu: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials162783.html


----------



## Quaese (5. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Du musst die Zeichen codieren. Es wird zum Beispiel aus

&nbsp;&nbsp;<div class="test"> </div> 

eine Zeichenfolge der Form

&nbsp;&nbsp;&lt;div class=&quot;test&quot;&gt;&nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;

Weitere Informationen erhälst Du bei Self-HTML

Ciao
Quaese


----------

